# Lost dog, llasa also, named teddy



## Mr Paul Korzeniewski (Oct 26, 2018)

Lost last night around the st nicholas park area of nuneaton. Small white and light brown dog. Medium hair.

Really friendly and really missed, please call me if found

Paul 07534721077


----------

